
New Pay Model for Times Apps - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/21/business/media/new-pay-model-for-times-apps.html?hp
======
27182818284
I'm still completely shocked their current model of separating smartphones and
tablets works. Are there any other popular subscription services that do that?
It is pretty standard to charge differently for a tablet app and a smartphone
app, but with subscriptions the NYTimes is the only thing I can think of that
makes this distinction.

